# fleching



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

do u flech your own arrows or go to a shop and hav them do it for you?


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

i have hoyttboy do them for me because i don't have a jig.


----------



## archery_girl09 (Jul 15, 2006)

For as long as I can remember my dad has fletched my arrows and about two years ago he taught me how to fletch my own.


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

I have my pro shop do them.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i flech all mine. and my dad does it sometimes for me.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

i buy my arrows completely fletched, with nocks, and inserts
i plan on starting to fletch my own in the next couple years


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

fletched all my arrows since i was 9


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

both


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

PSE CRAZY said:


> fletched all my arrows since i was 9


cool hav been fleching since i was 8.


I also flech all of my friends arrows and could be makin good money off them but they refuse 2 pay so i just do it for free. lol


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

I do my own because on of our closest pro shops fletched my arrows for me and recked the put WAY to much glew and ya $80 down the drain. My friend said the put to much glew on his inserts and rewind them. wasnt very inpressed so i do all my stuff and save money:wink:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Always have, and always will.


----------



## Hunterforlife (Feb 7, 2008)

I flech my own arrows or my dad does them.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

i flelch them my own and i flech for people at the shop i help in stigler oklahoma there is a bunch of arrows to flech so i got really good.and my dad flechs them when i am gone to shoots or sick.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

I do all my own, I'd rather not go to the shop for stuff like that. I say drop the $60 on a plastic jig, cement and a few dozen vanes. It's worth it. Especially if you shoot a Whisker Biscuit.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

I work at a Pro Shop, so i do them there myself,

ALong with all the customers too


----------



## buckshot95 (Oct 19, 2006)

i have allways fleched mine.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

i do all my own arrows one at a time because arrows done at pro shops (at least my local one) always end up different 'cause their jigs aren't consistent. and besides, i shoot XsWings (and formerly Spinwings), and they're really easy to put on. why waste the money?


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

has anyone used those shwrink wrap fletchings that you put on and set in hot water and constrict to your arrow? they look pretty cool if you dont want to go to a pro shop or buy a jig and glue and the fletchings


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

If any body doesn't want to fletch their arrows send them to me and i'll fletch them for a small price:darkbeer:
PM me!


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

i fletch my own, with the e-z fletch, its to simple to not do your own!!!! 
and i also did a few of huttoncreek_10x's arrows too 
yea i got the jig for X-mas and then bought some blazers and quit buying pre fletched arrows it saved enough $$$


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

thrill_seeker said:


> i fletch my own, with the e-z fletch, its to simple to not do your own!!!!
> and i also did a few of huttoncreek_10x's arrows too
> yea i got the jig for X-mas and then bought some blazers and quit buying pre fletched arrows it saved enough $$$


An E-Z feltcher costs about $45... and tying is even simpler and doesn't cost a thing:wink:. Just kidding.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

PSE CRAZY said:


> If any body doesn't want to fletch their arrows send them to me and i'll fletch them for a small price:darkbeer:
> PM me!


i was just gana write that. lol


----------



## bowtech archer (Dec 5, 2007)

i have had my pro shop doing it ever since i remeber but i'm geting a jig here pretty quick


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

fletch my own and army boys.


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

kegan said:


> An E-Z feltcher costs about $45... and tying is even simpler and doesn't cost a thing:wink:. Just kidding.


Thats why I love Christmas!!! $45 i didnt have to pay 
i'd love to shoot trad. but i just havent gottin around to building a bow plus i have to find some lumber


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

thrill_seeker said:


> Thats why I love Christmas!!! $45 i didnt have to pay
> i'd love to shoot trad. but i just havent gottin around to building a bow plus i have to find some lumber


I was just being a smart something or other. But it's gret to hear you're interested in making a bow! You're on the right track- a board bow won't give you too much hassle- more time for shooting and hunting:wink:.


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

has any one tried the swrink wraps that you put in hot water and swrink on your arrows?


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

b18intega said:


> has any one tried the swrink wraps that you put in hot water and swrink on your arrows?


I my self havent but i shoot with a guy that has them hes not a real hard core shooter but he has a GT 5575 with 4 inch vanes that has gone threw 3 deer and he wont retire it oh its never been re-flecthed


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

...I fletch my own. I enjoy doing it. It is like loading shotgun shells. :wink: ...I used to enjoy loading shotgun shells until lead shot went to $50 a bag.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Tecumseh said:


> ...I fletch my own. I enjoy doing it. It is like loading shotgun shells. :wink: ...I used to enjoy loading shotgun shells until lead shot went to $50 a bag.


hey about that, any one on here reload their rifle shells? 
i just got started! it is fun because i don't have to pay for the press, bullets, primers, brass, or powder! it is for my AR-15. i shoot for a team so all that stuff is on them!


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

armyboy said:


> hey about that, any one on here reload their rifle shells?
> i just got started! it is fun because i don't have to pay for the press, bullets, primers, brass, or powder! it is for my AR-15. i shoot for a team so all that stuff is on them!


i do.


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

master hunter said:


> cool hav been fleching since i was 8.
> 
> 
> I also flech all of my friends arrows and could be makin good money off them but they refuse 2 pay so i just do it for free. lol


ya thats right peasant you keep fleching my arrows!!:wink:


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

armyboy said:


> hey about that, any one on here reload their rifle shells?
> i just got started! it is fun because i don't have to pay for the press, bullets, primers, brass, or powder! it is for my AR-15. i shoot for a team so all that stuff is on them!


here pretty quick once it warms up a little in montana were gonna pull out all the reloading equipment and put it in my room im gonna be happy keep me nice and busy


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

toyatacoma said:


> here pretty quick once it warms up a little in montana were gonna pull out all the reloading equipment and put it in my room im gonna be happy keep me nice and busy


I had some cartridge reloading equipment but sold it all. I still have much powder, shot, primers, wads for shotshells. It was fun to load shot shells but now the price of lead you may as well just get gold and have it pelletized.


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

it would be awesome if you had gold shots i would if i was like bill gates lol it wouldbe awesome


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

toyatacoma said:


> it would be awesome if you had gold shots i would if i was like bill gates lol it wouldbe awesome


:greenwithenvy::rofl::rofl:
only if... could you see a bird thinking" i am so valuable that Bill Gate shot me with gold!"


----------



## Harmony (Jun 27, 2007)

I fletch all my own arrows, always have, always will :wink:

and i fletch my dads, brothers and my friend emily's...only if they ask nicely of course lol :tongue:


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

i allways will


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I don't see the point of reloading rifle catridges... they make such nice blunts!


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

I fletch my own


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

armyboy said:


> :greenwithenvy::rofl::rofl:
> only if... could you see a bird thinking" i am so valuable that Bill Gate shot me with gold!"


hed be like yes im valuable!!!


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

jrmysell said:


> I fletch my own


I take that back I just ordered some FOBs. No more fletching for me.:wink:


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

i fletch my own...spinwings
so i end up refletching about once or twince a day:sad:


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

i fletch my own...spinwings
so i end up refletching about once or twince a day:sad:


----------



## welschd (Apr 15, 2008)

i fletch my own i dont trust a pro shop with my equipment


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

never had anyone fletch my arrows. got my first set when i was 8 and my dad showed me how and been doing them for 10 years now. I actually do them for a lot of my friends and my dad.


----------

